# New 2.5cc model diesel design and build.



## edholly (Nov 13, 2016)

This engine has now been completed. The design and build took exactly 1 month to do. It is a successful design making 9250rpm on a 9 x 4 wood prop on its 4th run after about 15 minutes running, and improving in power with each run.

The complete story is on the Works in Progress forum and can be found including CAD plans done by Steve Jenkinson at

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=26084

The engine is dedicated to the memory of David Owen.​
.


----------



## nowramfg (Apr 8, 2017)

Do you make your own fuel? I have a couple of diesels and would like to make this one.
Pat


----------



## edholly (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi Pat, yes make my own fuel, just 1/3 each kerosene, ether and caster oil.

Re making the engine, it is quite an easy engine to build and gives good power. If I ever make another I would round off the crankcase to within a millemetre of the bolts above the crankshaft tunnel just to make it look a bit nicer.

regards ... Ed


----------



## Herbiev (Apr 9, 2017)

Great looking engine. I might have a go at making one.


----------



## ShopShoe (Apr 10, 2017)

That is a nice looking engine.

Congratulations and Thank You for posting

--ShopShoe


----------



## mungalhead (Jun 11, 2017)

Very nice Sir, A job well done.


----------



## nowramfg (Feb 7, 2018)

Ed, as you know I did build one of your engines, and I did get it to run, for a short while. I ended up bending the conrod, as you were probably expecting, due to my use of an electric starter. 
However, I have just finished making a new rod, and mixed up some new fuel, and it now starts easily by hand, and runs well. Vibrates a bit, so I want to try a different prop. Will try and get a video in the next day or two.
Pat


----------

